# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Φάροι >  Φάροι από τις θάλασσες του κόσμου

## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε και μερικούς φάρους που σηματοδοτούν ασφαλείς διαύλους ή ναυτιλιακούς κινδύνους στις θάλασσες άλλων χωρών όπου σίγουρα εκέι γύρω θα βρίσκεται ένας Έλληνας ναυτικός ή ένα ελληνόκτητο πλοίο...
Ας ξεκινήσουμε από το φάρο στο στενό του Γιβραλτάρ που από τα αρχάια χρόνια ήταν το όριο από τη Μεσόγειο στον ωκεανό, και ταυτόχρονα έδειχνε στους Έλληνες ναυτικούς ότι η πατρίδα είναι κοντά. Ο φάρος στο Poin Europa (την ευρωπαϊκή πλευρά της εισόδου από τη Μεσόγειο στο στενό):



> Και ο Φαρος .
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά κάθε φορά που περνούσαμε αυτά τα στενά , προς τα έξω ,ήταν το όριο ότι πλέων τώρα είμαστε μακριά και πάντα όταν περνούσαμε προς τα μέσα ήμασταν κοντά στην πατρίδα .


Είναι στη θέση 36&#176; 06,7' B 5&#176; 22.9' Δ  έχει εστιακό ύψος 49 m και η κατασκευή έχει ύψος 18,6 m. Είναι είναι ισοφασικός (η φωτεινή και σκοτεινή φάση έχουν ίση διάρκεια) με περίοδο 10s από 197&#176; έως 042&#176; και 067&#176; έως 125&#176; ορατό  από 19 ναυτικά μίλια (ονομαστική φωτοβολία) και διαλείπων (είναι σκοτεινός για λιγότερο χρόνο από ότοι είναι αναμμένος) ερυθρός από 042&#176; έως 067&#176; που είναι ορατό από 15 ναυτικά μίλια. Πληροφορίες για την ιστορία του μπορείτε να δείτε σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.trinityhouse.co.uk/intera...opa_point.html

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια που τα θυμηθήκαμε σε άλλο θέμα ας δούμε μερικά από τα φανάρια της Ίντιας (Ινδίας)  που δεν τα βλέπεις, καθώς λένε, με το πρώτο.

Ο φάρος στον κάβο Point de Galle (6&#176;01'Β.,80&#176;13'Α) 
India-1.jpg

Ο φάρος στο Muttam Point (8&#176;07'Β., 77&#176;19'Α.), που σηματοδοτεί δύσκολα αβαθή στα δυτικά και νοτιοδυτικά του όπως και το βράχο Crocodile τρία μίλια νοτιοδυτικά.
India-2.jpg

Ο φάρος του λιμανιού Nagapattinam (10&#176;46'B., 79&#176;51'A.)
India-3.jpg

Ο φάρος του λιμανιού Pondicherry (11&#176;54.9'N., 79&#176;49.9'E.),
India-4.jpg

Πηγή: Πλοηγός Αμερικάνικης Υδρογραφικής: http://pollux.nss.nima.mil/sdr/

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο φάρος του Eddystone βρίσκεται στη θέση 50&#176; 10’.80 Β 04&#176; 15’.90 Δ είναι Αναλάμπων με δύο λευκές αναλαμπές και περίοδο δέκα δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 41 μέτρα, και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 17 ναυτικά μίλια (ο οίκος Τρίνιτυ δίνει 22 αλλά οι φαροδείκτες 17) (Αν(2) Λ 10δ 41μ 17Μ).  Και σηματοδοτεί τους ομώνυμους βράχους, που καταλαμβάνουν μια έκταση περίπου 3 ναυτικά μίλια αλλά έχουν και αρκετά αβαθή γύρω τους.

Επίσης από ένα παράθυρο σε ύψος 28 μέτρων υπάρχει ένας ισοφασικός φανός  (με διάρκεια φωτός ίση με τη διάρκεια που είναι σκοτεινός)  ερυθρός με περίοδο 10 δευτερόλεπτα, που είναι ορατός από στον τομέα από 110&#176; 30' έως 130&#176; 30' (οι διοπτεύσεις των φάρων είναι από θάλασσα) και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 8 ναυτικά μίλια. Ο φανός αυτός καλύπτει τις ξέρες Hand Deeps που βρίσκονται 3,5 μίλια Βορειοδυτικά κι έχουν βάθη της τάξεως των 7 μέτρων.

Eddystonelighthouse.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddystone

Eddystone-1.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: Πλοηγός Αμερικάνικης Υδρογραφικής

Ο ίδιος ο φάρος έχει μια αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία. Οι βράχοι του Εντυστόουν βρίσκονται 8 ναυτικά μίλια από τη δυτική άκρη του κόλπου του Πλύμουθ (Plymouth) το Rame Head και 13 μίλια από το λιμάνι του Πλύμουθ. Οι βράχοι αυτοί ήταν μεγάλος ναυτιλιακός κίνδυνος και απειλούσαν τα πλοία που χρησιμοποιούσαν το λιμάνι. Το λιμάνι είχε μεγάλη σημασία να σημειώσουμε ότι οι πρώτοι μόνιμοι Άγγλοι άποικοι της Αμερικής ξεκίνησαν το 1620 με το πλοίο Mayflower από αυτό το λιμάνι. Έτσι από το 1864 οι κάτοικοι του Πλύμουθ ζητούσαν από τον Οίκο Τρίντυ (Trinity House, θα μπορούσαμε να πουμε την Υπηρεσία Φάρων της Βρετανίας) ένα φάρο. Τον καιρό των ιστιοφόρων που μπορούσαν να ξεπέσουν πολύ και δεν μπορούσαν να βρουν το στίγμα τους αν δεν είχαν παρτήρηση του ουρανού ή της ακτής, το ναυτικό χρονόμετρο για την ακριβή μέτρηση του γεωγραφικού μήκους καθιερώθηκε το 1775. 

Έτσι το 1694 ένας τύπος που σήμερα θα τον ονομάζαμε τυχοδιώκτη (εφευρέτης, ζωγράφος, εφοπλιστής) ο Χένρυ Ουιστάνλεϋ (Henry Winstanley) ανέλαβε μετά από το ναυάγιο ενός πλοίου του την κατασκευή ενός φάρου. Η κατασκευή κρ΄τησε τέσσεα χρόνια με πολλές δυσκολίες ανάμεσα σε αυτές και ο Πόλεμος μεταξύ Αγγλίας και Γαλλίας. Στη διάρκεια του πολέμου ένας Γάλλος κουρσάρος έπισαε αιχμάλωτο τον Ουιστάνλεϋ αλλά απελευθερώθηκε από το βασιλιά της Γαλλίας Λουδοβίκο XIV που φέρεται να είπε ότι "Η Γαλλία είναι σε πόλεμο με την Αγγλία όχι με την ανθρωπότητα". Ο φάρος τέλειωσε το 1698 και τον επόμενο χρόνο χρειάστηκε να γίνει πλήρης ανακατασκευή του φάρου. Μια μεγάλη θύελλα το 1703 που προκάλεσε πολλές καταστροφές στη Μάγχη εξαφάνισε το φάρο.

Ο δεύτερος φάρος κατασκευάστηκε από τον Πλοίαρχο Λόβετ (Lovett) που πήρε με απόφαση του κοινοβουλίου την εκμετάλευση των φαρικών τελών για 99 χρόνια και σχεδιάστηκε από τον Τζων Ρούντγερντ (John Rudyerd) έναν έμπορο μεταξωτών που σχεδίασε ένα ξύλινο φάρο με πυρίνα από τούβλο. Ο φάρος κατασκευάστηκε ουσιαστικά από καραβομαραγκούς και ολοκληρώθηκε το 1709. Κράτησε περίπου 47 χρόνια όσπου καταστράφηκε από φωτιά στις 2 Δεκεμβρίου του 1755.

Ο τρίτος φάρος κατασκευάστηκε από τον Τζων Σμήτον (John Smeaton). Που εφάρμοσε αρκετές καινοτομίες τη χρήση ενός τσιμέντου ταζείας πήξης βασισμένου στις πουζολάνες, ένα τρόπο χτισίματος της πέτρας με αρμους "ψαροκόκκαλο" κι ένα μηχανισμό ανύψωσης. Ο φάρος ολοκληρώθηκε το 1759 και κράτησε για 120 χρόνια. Τελικά δεν ήταν ο φάρος που δ3εν άντεξε αλλά ο βράχος που τον στήριζε. Τη δεκαετία του 1870 παρατηρήθηκαν ρωγμές στο βράχο σημάδι ότι ο βράχος δεν μπορούσε πια να αντέξει το βάρος της κατασκευής ενδεχομένως εξαιτίας της διάβρωσης από τα κύματα. Έτσι έπρεπε να φτιαχτεί καινούριος φάρος αντί να κατεδαφιστεί ο παλιός αποσυναρμολογήθηκε το πάνω μέρος και ξαναχτίστηκε σε ένα πάρκο στο Πλύμουθ, ενώ η βάση του διακρίνεται δίπλα στο νέο φάρο. Στις παρακάτω εικόνες βλέπουμε τον ανακατασκευασμένο φάρο στο πάρκο του Πλύμουθ:
Eddystone-2.jpgEddystone-3.jpg
Πηγή εικόνων: Πλοηγός Αμερικάνικης Υδρογραφικής

Ο φάρος που υπάρχει σήμερα κατασκευάστηκε από τον αρχιμηχανικό του Οίκου Τρίνιτυ Τζέημς Ντάγκλας (James Douglass) και ολοκληρώθηκε το 1882. Ο φάρος λειτουργέι μέχρι σήμερα και είναι ο πρώτος Βρετανικός φάρος που έγινε αυτόματος το 1982 (εκατό χρόνια μετά την κατασκευή του)
800px-Phare-d-Eddystone-Rocks.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:P...tone-Rocks.jpg

Βιβλιογραφία:
http://www.trinityhouse.co.uk/intera...eddystone.html

John Davies Saved from the Sea 1977, ελληνική μετάφραση Μάγια Λυμπεροπούλου, εκδόσες Α.Σίμωσι 1979.

Πλοηγός Αμερικάνικης Υδρογραφικής τόμος 191

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο φάρος στην Ponta das Conchas δηλαδή στον Κάβο των Κοχυλιών. Στο Ilha do Mel δηλαδή το Νησί του Μελιού στην είσοδο του κόλπου της Παρανάγκουα (Paranagua) στη Βραζιλία.
G 0520 Βρίσκεται στη θέση 25&#176; 32.3&#180; Ν 48&#176; 17.4&#180; Δ, είναι αναλάμπων λευκός, με περίοδο  δέκα δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος  67 μέτρα και ονομστική φωτοβολία  25 ναυτικά μίλια. (Αν  λ  10δ 67μ 25Μ ή στους ξένους χάρτες Fl W 10s 67m 25M). Ο φάρος είναι ορατός σε ένα τομέα από 146&#176; έως 004&#176;30′ και καλύπτεται από το νησί στις υπόλοιπες γωνίες.

Σηματοδοτέι το βόρειο από τα δύο περάσματα στα οποία χωρίζεται η είσοδος του κόλπου από το νησί. Επειδή το νότιο είναι αρκετά επικίνδυνο με αβαθή και ξέρες πρέπει τα βαπόρια να ακολουθήσουν το βόρειο, σε αυτό οδηγούν και οι βυθοκορημένες προσβάσεις του λιμανιού της Paranagua. Επίσης σηματοδοτεί και το ίδιο το νησί και τα αβαθή γύρω από αυτό (κάποια διακρίνονται στη φωτογραφία).
FarolConchas2.jpg

FarolConchas.jpg
Πηγή εικόνων Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία της Βραζιλίας http://www.mar.mil.br/

----------


## Leo

Έχω πάει στην Παρανάγουα πολλές φορές, δεν είχα προσέξει τον Φάρο... Στην Βραζιλία βλέπετε δεν προλαβαίνεις να δείς τίποτα.... τα μυαλά είναι αλλού (όχι πάντως στα κάγκελα)... :Wink: ...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Έχω πάει στην Παρανάγουα πολλές φορές, δεν είχα προσέξει τον Φάρο... Στην Βραζιλία βλέπετε δεν προλαβαίνεις να δείς τίποτα.... τα μυαλά είναι αλλού (όχι πάντως στα κάγκελα)......


Δηλαδή ?Που ήταν τα μυαλά ?Στα μουσεία μήπως ? Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω φίλε μου τι θέλεις να πεις !Εγώ όταν πήγαινα Βραζιλία ,το μυαλό μου ήταν .....που ήταν ?Γιατι είχαμε μυαλό τότε για να είναι κάπου !

----------


## Leo

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .... τι να σου πω τώρα, μια καλημέρα την λέωωω :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

για να σας βοηθησω και τους 2 ,ο κος οταν περναγε απο εκει ,ειχε το μυαλο του στις Βραζιλιανες.σιγα μην καθοτανε τωρα να δει φαρους.τωρα που χορτασε απο αυτο το αθλημα το εριξε στους φαρους και πρηζει τα δικα μας ουμπαλα.........:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να αφιερώσω αυτό στο Leo που μπορεί να τον παράλαξε κάποια στιγμή για να πάει στα λιμάνια του Bahia Blanca (Λευκός Κόλπος).

Είναι ο φάρος της Recalada a Bah&#237;a Blanca (ο φάρος της Ακτής του Λευκού Κόλπου) στη θέση 38° 59.5&#180; Ν 61° 15.6&#180; Δ , ο ψηλότερος φάρος της Αργεντινής. Έχει εστιακό ύψος 74,5 μέτρα και είναι αναλάμπων  λευκός με περίοδο 9 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει ονομαστική φωτοβολία 27,5 ναυτικά μίλια.(Αν λ 9δ 74,5μ 27,5Μ). Επίσης υπάρχει και ραδιοφάρος.
Recalada.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: Πλοηγός Αμερικάνικης Υδρογραφικής

FRecaladaBB.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία της Αργεντινής http://www.hidro.gov.ar/

Η κατασκευή του φάρου έχει ύψος περίπου 67 μέτρα (όσο πολυκατοικία με 22 ορόφους!). Μπορεί να μην είναι όμορφη κατασκευή αλλά είναι σημαντικός για τη ναυσιπλοΐα στην περιοχή μια και η ακτή δεν έχει αναγνωρίσιμες εξάρσεις.
RECALADA A BB.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία της Αργεντινής http://www.hidro.gov.ar/

----------


## sylver23

με λαμπακια τα χριστουγεννα θα γινοταν ωραιο χριστ. δεντρο.κ απο τα ψηλοτερα μαλιστα :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο φάρος του Λόνγκστοουν (Longstone) στα νησιά Φάρνε (Farne) της Αγγλίας. Είναι στη θέση55° 38,63' Β 01° 36,58' Δ, αναλάμπων, λευκός, με περίοδο είκοσι δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 22 m και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 24 ναυτικά μίλια. Κατασκευάστηκε το 1826 και από το 1990 είναι αυτόματος, μέχρι τότε τον συντηρούσαν φαροφύλακες και η κόρη ενός από αυτούς τον΄κάνει να ξεχωρίζει από τους άλλους.
Longstone-1.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: Πλοηγός Αμερικάνικης Υδρογραφικής

Ας δούμε λίγο τη συναρπαστική ιστορία της Γκρεής Ντάρλινγκ (Grace Darling) και του πατέρα της Γουίλιαμ. Όλα ξεκίνησαν το βράδυ τη 5ης Σεπτεμβρίου 1838 όταν στο τροχήλατο ατμόπλοιο Φόρφαρσαϊρ (Forfarshire) όταν διαπιστώθηκε ότι είχε διαρροή στους λέβητες και οι αντλίες δεν πρόφταιναν να τους γεμίζουν (ακόμα δεν είχαν τα πλοία κλειστό κύκλωμα ατμού σαν αυτό που είδαμε σε άλλο θέμα) κατά τα μεσάνυχτα κι ενώ ο ο καιρός είχε φρεσκάρει η διαρροή είχε γίνει τόσο μεγάλη ώστε είχε γεμίσει το μηχανοστάσιο με βραστό νερό. Κατά τη μία τα ξημερώματα της 6ης Σεπτεμβρίου 1838 ο μηχανικός ανέφερε ΄τοι έπρεπε να κρατήσει η μηχανή, μια και το βαπόρι είχε και πανιά (ήμασταν στη μεταβατική εποχή από το πανί στον ατμό) σήκωσαν τα πανιά. Μέσα σε σφοδρή θύελλα με βροχή και ομίχλη δεν ήταν εύκολη η πλοήγηση. Αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να πέσουν σε βράχο περίπου ένα ναυτικό μίλι από το φάρο. Η πλώρη έκατσε καλά στο βράχο αλλά η δύναμη της θύελλας έκοψε το βαπόρι στα δύο και παρέσυρε το πρυμναίο τμήμα μαζί με 43 ανθρώπους, ενώ 9 άνθρωποι έμειναν στο πλωραίο τμήμα. Παρόλο που σήμανε συναγερμός (μεσίστια σημαία και κανονιές στο κοντινό φρούριο) κανείς δεν μπορούσε από την ακτή να βοηθήσει ούτε οι ναυαγοσώστες, ούτε οι ψαράδες.

Η Γκρέης άκουσε τις φωνές με το πρώτο φως της ημέρας ζήτησε επίμονα από τον πατέρα της να πάνε να βοηθήσουν. Η κατάσταση ήταν δύσκολη μια και οι βρεγμένοι επιζώντες πάνω στο βράχο κινδύνευαν από υποθερμία αλλά οι μόνοι που μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν ήταν ο φαροφύλακας και η εικοσιτριάχρονη κόρη του. Έριξαν την εξάμετρη βάρκα τους και κωπηλατώντας μέσα στη θύελλα έφτασαν στο βράχο και έφεραν στο φάρο μία γυναίκα και τέσσερις άντρες και με μια δεύτερη προσπάθεια έφεραν και τους υπόλοιπους πέντε επιζώντες. Για να καταλάβουμε την προσπάθεια που χρειάστηκε χρειάστηκε να περάσουν δύο μέρες μέχρι να κοπάσει η θύελλα και να μορέσει να πλησιάσει το φάρο πλοίο να πάρει τους επιζώντες, και όμως τους μετέφεραν μέχρι το φάρο από ένα ναυτικό μίλι απόσταση ο φαροφύλακας και η κόρη του κάνοντας κουπί μέσα στο χαλασμό.

 Η συνεισφορά της Γκρέης στη διάσωση έκανε μεγάλη αίσθηση, τιμήθηκε με το Μετάλλιο της Ανθρωπιστικής Εταιρείας, ενώ η Κυβέρνηση της Βρετανίας την αντάμειψε με επιχορήγηση 50 λιρών. Όμως δεν μπόρεσε να χαρεί τη φήμη αρρώστησε από φυματίωση και πέθανε τέσσερα χρόνια αργότερα το 1842 σε ηλικία εικοσιεφτά χρονών.

Βιβλιογραφία:
http://www.trinityhouse.co.uk/intera...longstone.html

John Davies Saved from the Sea 1977, ελληνική μετάφραση Μάγια Λυμπεροπούλου, εκδόσες Α.Σίμωσι 1979.

Πλοηγός Αμερικάνικης Υδρογραφικής τόμος 192

http://books.google.com/books?vid=OC...shire&as_brr=1

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος στο Ακρωτήριο Hatteras στη Β. Καρολίνα των Η.Π.Α. 
Είναι ο υψηλότερος φάρος των Η.Π.Α. με ύψος 63,4μ. (208 πόδια) και ξεκίνησε να λειτουργεί το 1870.
Εξαιτίας της διάβρωσης των ακτών που βρισκόταν, το 2000, μετακινήθηκε περίπου 800 μέτρα προς τη ξηρά με ταχύτητα 30,5εκατοστά το λεπτό. 




ΠΗΓΗ: nationalgeographic.com

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος στο ακρωτήρι Hatteras βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 35° 15' 2'' N, 75° 31' 43.7'' W, αναλάμπων, λευκός, με περίοδο επτάμιση δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 63 m και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 20 ναυτικά μίλια.

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος στο Heaux de Brehat στις ακτές της Βρετάνης στη Γαλλία.

ΠΗΓΗ ΕΙΚΟΝΑΣ: www.flickr.com

Ο φάρος κατασκευάστηκε το 1840 και ανακατασκευάστηκε μετά το Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο. Έχει τρεις τομείς (λευκό, ερυθρό και πράσινο, ανάλογα την κατεύθυνση) και κάνει 3 αναλαμπές ανά 12 δευτερόλεπτα. Έχει φωτοβολία 15ν.μ. ο λευκός τομέας και 11ν.μ. ο ερυθρός και ο πράσινος τομέας. Το ύψος του είναι 60μ. περίπου.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σημαντικός ο φάρος που έβαλες Ερωδιέ μια και είναι σε ένα δύσκολο θαλάσσιο δρόμο. Είναι στην ανατολική πλευρά της ομώνυμης (Heaux de Brehat) συστάδας ξερών και βραχονησίδων, στη θέση 48° 54.5' Β 3° 05.2' Δ (δέιτε το εδώ από ψηλά). Είναι διαλείπων φάρος δηλαδή φωτίζει περισσότερο χρόνο από ότι είναι σκοτεινός, πρακτικά φωτίζει πάντα και το φώς κάνει διαλείψεις δηλαδή σβήνει για λίγο. Έχει δέσμη τριών διαλείψεων με περίοδο 12 δευτερόλεπτα, δηλαδή ανάβει για 1,5 δευτερόλεπτο, σβύνει για 1,5 δευτερόλεπτο, ανάβει για 1,5 δευτερόλεπτο,  σβύνει για 1,5 δευτερόλεπτο, *ανάβει* για 4,5 δευτερόλεπτα,   σβύνει για 1,5 δευτερόλεπτο κ.ο.κ. Την ονομαστική φωτοβολία την είδαμε παραπάνω, το εστιακό του ύψος είναι 48 μέτρα. Δηγλαδή σε ένα ελληνικό χάρτη θα σημειωνόταν Δλ (3) Λ Ερ Πρ 12δ 48μ 15/11/11Μ και στους διεθνείς χάρτες Oc (3) W R G 12s 48m 15/11/11M.

Ο λευκός τομέας είναι από τις διοπτεύσεις από τη θάλασσα 247° έως 270° και από 227° έως 302°, ο κόκκινος από 227° έως 247° και ο πράσινος από 270° έως 302°.

----------


## erwdios

Ευχαριστούμε για τις πολύ σημαντικές πληροφορίες που μας δίνεις. Οχι αναλάμπων τελικά, αλλά διαλείπων. Δίκιο έχεις.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο φάρος στον Κάβο της Itapua (Ponta Itapua) στη Βραζιλία είναι στη θέση 12° 57,4' Ν  38° 21.2' Δ (δηλαδή εδώ, για άλλη μια φορά η δορυφορική φωτογραφία είναι μάλλον σε άλλο σύστημα αναφοράς  και ο φάρος δικρίνεται λίγο αριστερότερα και προς τα κάτω από το σημείο). 

Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός, με περίοδο έξι δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος είκοσι τέσσερα μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία δεκαπέντε ναυτικά μίλια (Αν Λ 6δ 24μ 15Μ ή Fl.W. 6s 24m 15M).

FarolItapua.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: Υπηρεσία Ναυτιλιακών Σημάνσεων της Βραζιλίας https://www.mar.mil.br/dhn/camr/sinaliza.html
1100geotiff.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο Εϊμούιντεν (IJmuiden), ένα λιμάνι στην Ολλανδία, κοντά στο Άμστερνταμ (για την ακρίβεια εδώ). Έχουμε δύο φάρους που με την ευθυγράμμισή τους οδηγούνται τα πλοία στο ομώνυμο λιμάνι.

IJmuiden-1.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας Αμερικάνικος πλοηγός
Ο πρώτος (όπως φαίνεται από τη θάλασσα πάντα) βρίσκεται στη θέση 52° 27,8' Β 4° 34,5' Α είναι σταθερός, λευκός κι ερυθρός, με εστιακό ύψος 31 m και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 16 ναυτικά μίλια το λευκό και 13 το κόκκινο. Το λευκό είναι ορατό από 050° έως 122° και από 145° έως 160° ενώ το κόκκινο από 122° έως 122°. (Στ Λ Ερ 31μ 16/13Μ)

Υπάρχει και ένας λευκός τομέας ορατός από  90,5° (90°30') έως 110,5  (110°30') επίσης σταθερός με ονομαστική φωτοβολία  4 ναυτικά μίλια ορατός τη μέρα. 

Ο δεύτερος βρίσκεται 570 μέτρα σε αζιμούθιο 100,5° (100°30') από τον πρώτο στη θέση 52° 27,7' Β 4° 35,0' Α είναι αναλάμπων , λευκός, με περίοδο 5 δευτερόλεπτα, με εστιακό ύψος 53 m και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 29 ναυτικά μίλια. Είναι ορατός από 019° έως 199°. (Αν Λ 53μ 29Μ)

Υπάρχει και ένας λευκός τομέας ορατός από  90,5° (90°30') έως 110,5  (110°30') επίσης σταθερός με ονομαστική φωτοβολία  4 ναυτικά μίλια ορατός τη μέρα. Δηλαδή ο ίδιος με αυτόν του πρώτου.
451px-Vuurtoren-IJmuiden.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Im...n-IJmuiden.jpg

Οι δύο φάροι βοηθούν ένα πλοίο να βρει το δίαυλο προσέγγισης στο λιμάνι με την ευθυγράμμιση των δύο φάρων, δηλαδή όταν φαίνονται στην ίδια ευθεία το πλοίο έχει τη σωστή κατεύθυνση για το λιμάνι. Αλλά βοηθούν και στον υπολογισμό της απόστασης από το λιμάνι ανάλογα αν φάινονται και οι δύο ή μόνο ο ένας.

Και παρόλες τις εξελίξεις στα μέσα ναυσιπλοΐας αυτοί οι φάροι παραμένουν απαραίτητοι εξαιτίας της μορφολογίας των ακτών της Ολλανδίας που είναι χαμηλές και δεν διακρίνονται εύκολα στο ραντάρ και των μικρών εισόδων που δεν είναι εύκολη η προσέγγιση.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο φάρος στον Cabo Blanco (δηλαδή τον Άσπρο Κάβο), Της Αργεντινής, πήρε το όνομά του από το χρώμα των βράχων που είναι άσπρο από το γουανό δηλαδή τα περιττώματα των θαλασσοπουλιών, έτσι οι Ισπανοί ναυτικοί του 16ου αιώνα τον ονόμασαν έτσι. Είναι στη θέση 47° 12,4' Ν 65° 44,6' Δ, είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με πέντε αναλαμπές και περίοδο σαράντα δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 67 m και ονομαστική φωτοβολία δεκατέσσερα ναυτικά μίλια (Αν (5) λ 67μ 14Μ). Υπάρχει κι ένας κι ένας εφεδρικός φάρος με τρεις αναλαμπές και περίοδο τριάντα δευτερόλεπτα.
Ο φάρος επισημάινει δύκολα νερά μια και στυην περιοχή υπάρχουν πολλές ξέρες (με την πιο επικίνδυνη τέσσερα στάδια ΝΑ του κάβου) και αβαθή (κάποια μέχρι και δώδεκα ναυτικά μίλια ανοιχτά του φάρου). 

CaboBlanco1.jpg
Πηγή Εικόνας: Αμερικάνικος Πλοηγός

FCBlanco.jpg

CABOBLANCO.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας και χάρτη: Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία της Αργεντινής http://www.hidro.gov.ar/

----------


## erwdios

Σλοβενία. Πόλη Piran. Στη φωτογραφία διακρίνεται το λιμάνι της πόλης με τους δύο φάρους του, τον κόκκινο και τον πράσινο. Βρίσκονται στη θεση 45° 31,5'Ν, 13° 34'Ε. Έχουν περίοδο 3 δευτερόλεπτα. Το εστιακό τους ύψος είναι 7μ. και η ονομαστική φωτοβολία 4ν.μ. για τον πράσινο και 3ν.μ. για τον κόκκινο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία Ερωδιέ! 
Και στο αριστερό μέρος της φωτογραφίας διακρίνεται και η φοροικία του φάρου στo Rat Madona (Κάβος της Μαντόνας ή ο Κάβος της Παναγίας στα σλοβενικά). Είναι αριστερά από την κατασκευή που θυμίζει πύργο ή καμπαναριό, ο φάρος έχει αφαιρεθe;i σήμερα από την πέτρινη βάση του και έχει τοποθετηθεί νέος σε μεταλική κατασκευή σε επαφή με την πέτρινη βάση προς τη μεριά της θάλασσας (οι πληροφορίες είναι από το http://www.unc.edu/~rowlett/lighthouse/svn.htm). Είναι στη θέση 45° 31,7&#180;Β 13° 33,8&#180;Α, είναι ισοφασικός λευκός με περίοδο τέσσερα δευτρόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος δέκα μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία δεκαπέντε ναυτικά μίλια (Ισο λ 4δ 10μ 15Μ). Στο παρακάτω επικόλλημα από την αγγελία προς ναυτιλλομένουςτου Βρετανικού Ναυραχείου 5147 του 2007 φαίνεται η θέση των δύο φαναριών (δείχνονατι με ένα σημείαο με χαρακτηρισμό FL R &FL G, δηλαή αναλάμπον ερυθρό και αναλάπμον πράσινο) και του Rat Madona.
Piran1.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένας φάρος σε ένα ταχύτατα αναπτυσσόμενο λιμανάκι του Ομάν, το Σοχάρ (Sohar). 
a2.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: http://www.amnas-oman.com/
Είναι Φάρος κατεύθυνσης, δηλαδή είναι πυρσός (πυσροί ονομάζονται όλα τα ναυτιλαικά βοηθήματα, φάροι, φανοί, σπίθες...) με πολύ στενή δέσμη ώστε να δείχνει συγκεκριμένη πορεία. Βρίσκεται στη θέση 24° 29,6&#180; Β 56° 37,7&#180; Α (δηλαδή εδώ) είναι κατεύθυνσης, λευκός πράσινος και κόκκινος, ισοφασικός (οι αναλαμπές διαρκούν όσο το διάστημα που δεν φωτίζει) με περίοδο 5 δευτερόλεπτα αλλά το επικόλλημα τον δείχνει αναλάμποντα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 15 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 10 ναυτικά μίλια. *Όπως φαίνεται και στο παρακάτω επικόλλημα ο λευκός τομέας είναι ορατός από τη διόπτευση από τη θάλασσα 179,7° έως 180° και είναι η ορθή πορεία για να μπεί κάποιος στο λιμάνι*, ο λευκός και ο κόκκινος είναι ορατοί ταυτόχρονα από τη διόπτευση 180° έως 180,3° και ο κόκκινος μόνο από τη διόπτευση 180,3° έως 181,3° αντίστοιχα ο λευκός κι ο πράσινος ταυτόχρονα είναι ορατοί από τη διόπτευση 179,4° έως 179,7° και ο πράσινος τομέας μόνο από τη διόπτευση 178,4° έως 179,4°. Δηλαδή ο φάρος είανι ορατός σε μιά δέσμη 2,9° (181,3-178,4=2,9) αν δεν φαίνεται δεν ακολουθήται η σωτή πορεία για την είσοδο του λιμανιού (και τη βυθοκορημένη πρόσβαση όπως φάινεται από την προειδοποίηση για έργα προφανώς βυθοκορήσεως).
Sohar.jpg
Ο φάρος φαίνεται στη βάση του ανατολικού (δεξιού λιμενοβραχίονα) και χαρακτηρίζεται Dir F ERG 15m 10M.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για όσους διάβασαν το προηγούμενο μήνυμα και μπερδεύτηκαν βάζω δέυτερο μήνυμα αντί να διορθώσω το παλιό. Και ζητώ συγνώμη.
Με λίγο καλύτερο διάβασμα  βρήκα είναι ότι ο φάρος είναι πια αναλαμπών και όχι ισοφασικός η αλλαγή έγινε πολύ πρόσφατα (τον Αύγουστο του 2008 ), άρα σωστό είναι το επικόλλημα του χάρτη κια όχι ο φαροδείκτης.
Σύμφωνα με την αγγελία 4652/2008 του Βρετανικού ναυαρχείου (από την οπόια πρροέρχεται και το επικόλλημα, και μπορέιτε να τη δείτε εδω http://www.ukho.gov.uk/amd/wnm%5C2008%5CWeek35_4639-4783%5C35wknm08.pdf):

Amend light to, Dir.F.WRG.10M (d) 24&#176; 29&#180;&#183;6N., 56&#176; 37&#180;&#183;7E.

Δηλαδή να διορθωθεί ο πυρσός στη θέση αυτή σε αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά.

Έτσι ο φάρος είναι στη θέση που εναφέρεται στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα, είναι *Αναλάμπων, λευκός παράσινος και ερυθρός,*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όταν ακούμε Αλκατράζ στο μυαλό των περισσοτέρων έρχεται η γνωστή φυλακή sto "βράχο" στον κόλπο τουν Σαν Φραντσίσκο. αλλά στο νησί υπάρχει κι ένας σημαντικός φάρος εκεί και παρόλο που η φυλακή έχει κλείσει ο φάρος λειτουργεί ακόμα και είναι ο παλιότερο φάρος στην δυτική ακτή των ΗΠΑ. Μία φωτιά κατέστρεψε τη φαροικία το 1970, που είχε εγκαταλειφτεί από το 1963 που έγινε αυτόματος.

Ο φάρος βρίσκεται στη θέση 37° 49,57'Β 125° 25,32'Δ (δηλαδή εδώ, μπορείτε να δείτε το ναυτικό χάρτη και σε μικρότερο ζούμ όπως και μέσω AIS τα βαπόρια που παραλλάσουν το φάρο). Είναι αναλάμπων, λευκός,με περίοδο 5 δευτερόλεπτα, με εστιακό ύψος 65,2 μέτρα (214 πόδια) και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 22 ναυτικά μίλια. (Αν Λ 5δ 65μ 22Μ

Όπως φάινεται και στο ναυτικό χάρτη στο συνδεσμο (λινκ) παραπάνω ο φάρος είναι στο τέρμα του διαχωρισμού κυκλοφορίας (separation) των πλοίων που μπάινουν στον κόλπο του Σαν Φραντσίσκο από δυτικά περνόντας κάτων από την ιστορική γέφυρα Golden Gate (περίπου 2,5 ναυτικά μίλια δυτικότερα από το νησί). Είναι από τα σημαντικότερα ναυτιλιακά βοηθήματα για αυτόυν που θέλουν να μπόυν στον κόλπο του Σαν Φραντσίσκο, για αυτό και υπάρχει και εφεδρικό φως για την περίπτωση που υπάρχει βλάβη στο κύριο φως.
800px-Alcatraz11.JPEG
Πηγή εικόνας: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Alcatraz11.JPEG

Alcatraz_lighthouse_in_2007.JPG
Πηγή εικόνας: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcatraz_Island_Light

----------


## mastrokostas

Παναγιώτη στον φάρο αυτόν υπάρχει και ηχητικό σήμα (μπουρού ) που λειτουργεί στην ομίχλη .Το θυμάμαι  διότι έχω παει ,και ήταν χαρακτηριστικό του San Francisco όταν υπήρχε ομίχλη στον κόλπο, να μπουριζει o φαρος του Αλκατραζ όλοι μέρα .

----------


## Leo

Μια επιλέον τιμωρία για τους φυλακισμένους....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κι έχει και δύο σειρήνες ομίχλης στο νησί τη νότια κοντά στο φάρο με ένα σφύριγμα κάθε 30 δευτερόλεπτα (2 δευτερόλεπτα κάθε σφύριγμα) και τη βόρεια με δύο σφυρίγματα κάθε τριάντα δευτερόλεπτα!!

----------


## Haddock

Από το Αλκατράζ ας πάμε μια βόλτα στο Νότιο Ημισφαίριο και συγκεκριμένα στο στενό του Bass (Bass Strait) μεταξύ Αυστραλίας και Τασμανίας. Γενικά, το πέλαγος της Τασμανίας μεταξύ Αυστραλία και Νέας Ζηλανδίας βγάζει φίδια. Το στενό του Bass θεωρείται δύσκολο με τη θάλασσα να αφρίζει και να είναι σχεδόν πάντα τρικυμισμένη. Στο στενό βρίσκεται το νησί Deal όπου βρίσκεται και ο ομώνυμος φάρος.

 
(Κλικ στις φωτο)

Photo Credits: Giles Thomas & Chrsnls

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δυστυχώς δεν λειτουργεί από το 1992 σύμφωνα με αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.lighthouse.net.au/Lights/...l%20Island.htm . Πάντως σήμερα δεν είναι στους φαροδείκτες. Είναι κάπου εδώ.

Μια που ταξιδεύουμε στην περιοχή ας δούμε κι ένα που λειτουργεί ακόμα στην πειοχή προς τη μεριά της Τασμανίας τον φάρο στο  Goose Island (χήνα) στη θέση 40° 18,8&#180;Ν 147° 48,1&#180;Α (δηλαδή εδώ ) είναι αναλάμπων με δύο αναλαμπές, λευκές, με περίοδο 10δευτερόλεπτα έχει εστιακό ύψος 36 μέτρα και ονοαμστική φτοβολία 18 ναυτικά μίλια.
Goose Is From Air amsa 10.jpg

Goose Island amsa 14.jpg
Πηγή εικόνων: http://www.lighthouse.net.au/lights/...e%20Island.htm

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και μια και πήγαμε στο στενό του Bass ας δούμε και ένα φέρο από τη βόρεια μεριά του στενού κοντά στην νοτιοανατολική ακτή της Αυστραλίας. Είναι ο φάρος του νησιού Gabo. Από τους παλιότερους της Αυστραλίας που λειτουργούν ακόμα αφού κατασκευάσττηκε το 1862 και λειτουργεί ακόμα. κΙα βρίσκεται σε  αρκετά δύσκολη θάλασσα αν κρίνουμε από τα ναυάγια που έχουν γίνει στην περιοχή και μπορούμα να τα δούμε σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://oceans1.customer.netspace.net.au/gabo-main.html.
sp110.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: http://www.parkweb.vic.gov.au/1proce....cfm?place=110

Gabo1.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας:http://naa12.naa.gov.au/scripts/PhotoSearchSearchResults.asp?I=undefined&browseaga  in=undefined&refnum=&seriesno=&pagesize=10&Pheadin  g=undefined&Sheading=undefined&S=1&F=1&O=0&T=I&C=1  04&M=1&K=Gabo%20Island

Είναι στη θέση 37&#176; 34,04' Ν 149&#176; 55.01' Α (δείτε εδώ δορυφορική φτογραφία και στο τέλος του μηνύματος επικόλλημα χάρτη που φαίνεταιο φάρος). Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με τρείς αναλαμπές, περίοδο 20 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 55 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 16 ναυτικά μίλια.(Αν(3) Λ 55μ 16Μ ή Fl (3) W 55m 16M). Περισσότερες πληροφορίες http://www.amsa.gov.au/drawingregist...n367-01_20.pdf και http://www.lighthouse.net.au/lights/...o%20Island.htm  (στη δεύτερη σελίδα υπάρχουν και πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες)
Η θέση του φάρου:
Gabomap.jpg
Πηγή: http://ukho.gov.uk/amd/wnm%5C2006%5C...5C28WkNM06.pdf

----------


## Haddock

Το ταξίδι από τη θάλασσα της Τασμανίας μας φέρνει στη Νότια Χιλή, στον πορθμό του Μαγγελάνου, με *σημαντικούς φάρους* για τη ναυσιπλοΐα. Ξεχώρισα δύο φάρους στην άκρη της Νότιας Αμερικής με σημαντικό έργο για τους ναυτικούς.

*Faro Islotes Evangelistas*

Ο φάρος στη βραχονησίδα Evangelistas είναι σημαντικός για τη ναυσιπλοΐα λόγω της ιδιαίτερης θέσης του. Η βραχονησίδα βρίσκεται 30νμ ΒΔ της δυτικής μπούκας του πορθμού. Έτσι, ο φάρος σηματοδοτεί τη Δυτική είσοδο του στενού του Μαγγελάνου για τα πλοία που κινούνται από τον Ειρηνικό Ωκεανό. Έχει εστιακό ύψος 58 μέτρα και είναι αναλαμπών λευκός με περίοδο τα δέκα δευτερόλεπτα.

Faro-full.jpg

Photo Credit: Ra&#250;l Grandi Crisosto

*Faro Isla Magdalena*

Ο φάρος της βραχονησίδας Magdalena βρίσκεται στο κέντρο του πορθμού του Μαγγελάνου, 25νμ ΒΑ του Punta Arenas. Έχει εστιακό ύψος 49 μέτρα και είναι αναλαμπών λευκός με περίοδο τα δέκα δευτερόλεπτα.



Photo Credit: Pablo Y

Η Υπηρεσία Φάρων της Χιλής έχει αρκετές *φωτογραφίες* από φάρους για όλα τα γούστα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι πολύ σημαντικοί φάροι μια και όπως είδαμε και στο σχετικό θέμα είναι σε πολύ δύσκολη θάλασσα...

Να προσθέσω ότι φάρος  στις νησίδες *Evangelistas* βρίσκεται στη θέση 52° 24,0&#180;Ν 75° 06,0' Δ (δηλαδή εδώ) κι έχει ονομαστική φωτοβολία 30 ναυτικά μίλια.

Και ο φάρος στο νησί *Magdalena* βρίσκεται στη θέση 52° 55,0' Ν 70° 34,0' Δ (δηλαδή εδώ) κι έχει ονομαστική φωτοβολία 10 ναυτικά μίλια.






> Το ταξίδι από τη θάλασσα της Τασμανίας μας φέρνει στη Νότια Χιλή, στον πορθμό του Μαγγελάνου


Και είναι ενδιαφέρον ταξίδι, και η ορθοδρομία (διακεκομμένη γραμμή) αν και 850 μίλια περίπου συντομότερη από τη λοξοδρομία (κανονική γραμμή), περνάει από τους πάγους... :Wink: 
Bass-Magellan.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια και ο paroskayak μας έδειξε τους φάρους στην δυτική είσοδο του στενού του Μαγγελάνου, δηλαδή από τη μεριά της Αργεντινής. Είναι φάρος στο Cabo V&#237;rgenes δηλαδή στον κάβο των Παρθένων. Το όνομα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη σεξουαλική ζωή των κατοίκων της περιοχής (δεν έχει και πολλούς εκει κάτω) αλλά στη γιορτή των Έντεκα Χιλιάδων Μαρτύρων Παρθένων της Καθολικής Εκκλησίας που γιορτάζεται στις 20 Οκτωβρίου και τη μέρα αυτή ο Μαγγελάνος έφτασε εκέι το 1520 και ανακάλυψε την είσοδο του στενού (που πήρε το όνομά του) ψάχνοντας το δυτικό δρόμο για τις Ινδίες. Έτσι λόγω της ημέρας που τον είδαν πριν από 488 χρόνια ονομάστηκε ο κάβος έτσι και πήρε και ο φάρος το όνομά του.

Ο φάρος βρίσκεται στη θέση 52&#176; 20,0&#180;Ν  68&#176; 21.2&#180;Δ (δηλαδή εδώ), είναι αναλάμπων λευκός, με περίοδο 5 δευτερόλεπτα, εστικάο ύψος 69 μέτρα (69,5 δείχνει ο χάρτης) και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 24 ναυτικά μίλια (Αν Λ 5δ 69,5μ 24Μ). Υπάρχει και ένας ερυθρός πυρσός  με περίοδο πάλι 5 δευτερόλεπτα αλλά λιγο μεγαλύτερης διάρκειας αναλαμπή (1 δευτερόλεπτο αντι 0,8 του λευκού) και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 5 ναυτικά μίλια που είναι ορατός στις διοπτέυσεις από τη θάλασσα από 296&#176; έως 316&#176; και επισημάινει τα αβαθή και τις ξέρες που υπάρχουν στα νότια και νοτιοανατολικά του κάβου.
Ο κάβος καιο φάρος του είναι το πρώτο που βλέπει αν κάποιος πλέει από βόρια ή ανατολικά προς τος στενό και είναι το σημείο που βοηθά να βρεί κάποιος τη σωστη πορεία. Και όπως είδαμε στο σχετικό θέμα  το στενό έχει πολύ δυνατά ρεύματα και πολλούς ναυτιλιακούς κινδύνους (σαν αυτούς που επισημαίνει το κόκκινο του φάρου) οπότε ο φάρος βοηθά πολύ τη ναυσιπλοΐα.
Virgenes.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: πλοηγός αμερικάνικης υδρογραφικής
FCVirgenes.jpg
CABOVIRGENES.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας και χάρτη: Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία της Αργεντινής http://www.hidro.gov.ar/Historia/ListadeFaros.asp

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο φάρος στην άκρα της Santa Luzia στη Βραζιλία έχει μεγάλη σημασία για τη ναυσιπλοΐα. Η άκρα της Santa Luzia είναι το νοτιοανατολικό άκρο του κόλπου Baia do Espirito Santo (κόλπος του Αγίου Πνεύματος) και βοηθά τα πλοία που προσεγγίζουν σε αυτόν. Στον κόλπο αυτό βρίσκονται τα λιμάνια της Vitoria (στις εκβολές του ποταμού Rio de Santa Maria, κάτι μου λέει ότι τα τοπονύμια στην περιοχή τα έδωσαν ιεραπόστολοι), του Tubarao (στο βορειοανατολικό άκρο του κόλπου) το μεγαλύτεο λιμάνι φόρτωσης μινεραλιού στον κόσμο και το νεότερο λιμάνι το Praia Mole σε ένα νισάκι νότια του Tubarao.

Ο φάρος βρίσκεται στη θέση 20° 19,5&#180; Ν 40° 16,1&#180; Δ (δηλαδή εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων με τέσσερις λευκές αναλαμπές και περίοδο 12 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 29 μετρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 34 ναυτικά μιλια (Αν (4) Λ 12δ 29μ 34Μ). Επίσης έχει και συσκευή RACON με εμβέλεια 25 ναυτικά μίλια που εκπέμπει το γράμμα Μ (--).
FarolSantaLuzia.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: Υπηρεσία Φάρων της Βραζιλίας (https://www.mar.mil.br/dhn/camr/sinaliza.html)

----------


## dimitrakis

Αυτος ειναι ο φαρος στο λιμανι MAZATLAN MEXICO

----------


## dimitrakis



----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες dimitrakis!!! Και στη δέυτερη φωτογραφία φάνεται και η ιστορία και τα χαρακτηριστικά του φάρου στην επιγραφή!!!
Ας δούμε μερικά στοιχεία στα ελληνικά αυτή τη φορά όπως τα βρήκα στον αμερικάνικο πλοηγό και φαροδείκτη. Είναι στη θέση 23&#176; 10,7&#180; Β 106&#176; 25,7&#180; Δ (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ) (στην πλάκα δίνει λίγο διαφορετικές συντεταγμένες αλλά ίσως να είναι σε κάποιο τοπικό προβολικό σύστημα οπότε βάζω αυτές του φαροδείκτη) είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 7 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 157 μέτρα (!!!), και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 33 ναυτικά μίλια (!!!) (αν και η πλάκα και ο φαροδέκτης λένε 30 ο χάρτης λέει 33). (Αν Λ 7δ 157μ 33Μ ή Fl W 7s 157m 33M). Όπως φαίνεται απο το παρακάτω επικόλλημα και την φωτογραφία από τον αμερικάνικο πλοηγό, βρίσκεται στη νησίδα Creston και βοηθά τα πλοία στηην προσέγγιση του λιμανιού.
C21301_00_0_20011213141657_00000_U.jpg
Πηγή επικολλήματος: οδηγία προς ναυτιλλομένους της αμερικάνικης υδρογραφικής 01/2002

Mazatlan.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: πλοηγός αμερικάνικης υδρογραφικής.

----------


## τοξοτης

Το συν/νο μου το έχουν στείλει.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εντυπωσιακές φωτογραφίες... Θα κοιτάξω μήπως βρώ τίποτα παραπάνω για αυτούς τους φάρους...

----------


## erwdios

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες! Ο φάροςπου περνάνε τα σκάφη βρίσκεται αν θυμάμαι καλά στον Ατλαντικό, κάπου ανοιχτά της Αφρικής. Τον ψάχνω καιρό για να τον βάλω εδώ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν μπορώ να βρώ τίποτα μια και στις φωτογραφίες δεν έχει κάποιο χαρακτηριστικό σημείο γιανα βρώ που περίπου να ψάξω :Sad:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τελικά βρήκα μερικούς φάρους από την παρουσίαση powerpoint του φίλου αμιτας.

Στην τρίτη και την τέρταρτη διαφάνεια βλέπουμε τη σπίθα στο νησάκι Tevennec στη θέση 48&#176; 04,3&#180; Β 4&#176; 47,6&#180; Δ (δηλαδή εδώ), έχει ταχέια αναλαμπή λευκή και κόκκινη, εστιακό ύψος 28 μέτρα, ονομαστική φωτοβολία 9 ναυτικά μίλια το λευκό και 6 το κοκκινο. Ο ερυθρός τομέας είναι ορατός από τις διοπτέυσεις από τη θάλασσα 345&#176; έως 090&#176; και ο λευκός από τις υπόλοιπες διοπτεύσεις. 

Στην πέμπτη διαφάνεια είναι ο φάρος στον κάβο του Saint Mathieu, στη θέση 48&#176; 19,8&#180; Β 4&#176; 46.3&#180; Δ (δηλαδή εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 15 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 56 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 29 ναυτικά μίλια.

Στην έκτη διαφάνεια είναι ο φάρος Les Pierres Noires στη θέση 48&#176; 18,7&#180; Β 4&#176; 54,9&#180; Δ (δηλαδή εδώ), είναι αναλάμπων ερυθρός με περίοδο πέντε δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 27 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 19 ναυτικά μίλια.

Στην έβδομη διαφάνεια είναι ο φάρος Le Stiff στο νησί Ouessant, στη θέση 48&#176; 28,5&#180; Β 5&#176; 03,4&#180; Δ (δηλαδή εδώ), είναι αναλάμπων ερυθρός με δύο αναλαμπές και περίοδο 20 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 85 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 24 ναυτικά μίλια.

Στην όγδοη διαφάνεια (αν χαθήκατε είναι αυτή που σε πρώτο πλάνο φαίνεται ένα ρυμουλκό ναυαγωσωστικό που γράφει Resque zone) είναι ο φάρος στον κάβο  Pointe de Creach στη θέση 48&#176; 27,6&#180; Β 5&#176; 07,8&#180; Δ (δηλαδή εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με δύο αναλαμπές και περίοδο 10 δευτρόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 70 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 32 ναυτικά μίλια (!!!). Εκπέμπει το γράμμα C (– • – •) (ή Θ στο ελληνικό αλφάβητο μόρς) στο RACON.

Στην εντέκατη, δωδέκατη, δέκατη τρίτη και δάκατη τέταρτη διαφάνεια είναι ο φάρος στο Ar-Men στη θέση 48&#176; 03,0&#180; Β 4&#176; 59,8&#180; Δ (δηλαδή εδώ), είναι αναλάμπων με τρεις λευκές αναλαμπές και περίοδο 20 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 29 μέτρα και ονοαμστική φωτοβολία 23 ναυτικά μίλια.

Στην εικοστή (είναι αυτή με τα ιστιοπλοϊκά στο βάθος που ανέφερε και ο erwdios), εικοστή πρώτη και εικοστή δεύτερη διαφάνεια είναι ο φάρος στι νησίδα Le Four, στη θέση 48&#176; 31,4&#180; Β 4&#176; 48,3&#180; Δ (δηλαδή εδώ), είναι αναλάμπων με πέντε λευκές αναλαμπές και περίοδο 15 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 28 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 18 ναυτικά μίλια. Έχει και μπουρού ομίχλεις που εκπάμπέι πέντε (3+2) σφυρίγματα σε περίοδο 60 δευτερολέπτων.

Στην εικοστή τρίτη (προτελευταία πριν το "The End") διαφάνεια είναι ο φάρος του κάβου του Petit Minou, στη θέση 48&#176; 20,2&#180; Β 4&#176; 36,9&#180; Δ (δηλαδή εδώ), είναι αναλάμπων λευκός και ερυθρός με δύο αναλαμπές και περίοδο 6 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 32 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 19 ναυτικά μίλια ο λευκός τομέας  και 15 ο κόκκινος. Ο ερυθρός τομέας είναι ορατός από τις διοπτευσεις από τη θάλασσα  από 260&#176; έως 307&#176;, στις υπόλοιπες είτε είναι λευκός είτε δεν είναι ορατός. Έχει και μπορού ομίχλης που σφυρά μιά φορά κάθε λεπτό.

----------


## erwdios

Πλήρης ενημέρωση! Ευχαριστούμε! 
Μέσα έπεσα ε?? χα χα χα :Confused: 

Όλοι δηλαδή οι φάροι είναι γύρω από τη Βρέστη στη Β.Δ. Γαλλία.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ναι εκεί γύρω είναι. Και είναι πολύ δύθσκολα νερά, με άσχημους καιροούς και πολλά αβαθή, βραχονησίδες και ξέρες, όπως βλέπουμε στον παρακάτω χάρτη.
Finistere.jpeg
Και πολυσύχναστα λόγω τυου λιμανιού της Βρέστης και από τα βαπόρια που κατευθύνονται από το Βισκαικό στη Μάγχη.

Βρήκα και αυτόν που είναι στη δέκατη όγδοη διαφάνεια(με το βαμένο κόκκινο εξωτερικά οπτικό) και ίσως στη δέκατη ένατη διαφάνεια (πριν από αυτή με τα ιστιοπλοϊκά στο βάθος), είναι ο φάρος στο La Jument στη θέση 48° 25,4&#180; Β 5° 08,1&#180; Δ (δηλαδή εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων ερυθρός με τρείς αναλαμπές και περίοδο 15 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 36 μέτρα και ονοαμστική φωτοβολία 22 ναυτικά μίλια. Έχει μπουρού ομίχλης που έχει τρία σφυρίγματα κάθε λεπτό.

Επίσης στη δέυτερη διαφάνεια (αυτή με την πιλοτίνα, ή σκάφος διάσωσης στο πρώβτο πλάνο) είναι ο φάρος στον κάβο Pointe de Penmarc′h στη θέση 47° 47,9&#180; Β 4° 22,4&#180; Δ (δηλαδή εδώ), είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 5 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 60 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 23 ναυτικά μίλια. Έχει μπουρού ομίχλης που σφυρά μία φορά κάθε λεπτό. 

Να προσθέσω ότι στην πρώτη διαφάνεια πρέπει να είναι ο φάρος Ar-Men που όπως είδαμε πριν είναι και στη δέκατη διαφάνεια και μερικές από τις επόμενες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βρήκα κι έναν ακόμα στην παρουσίαση του φίλου αμιτας.

Στη δέκατη έκτη δέκατη έβδομη και ίσως στη δέκατη πέμπτη διαφάνεια (μετά το φάρο στο Ar Men) είναι ο φάρος Men-Tensel  ή Kereon στη θέση 48° 26,3&#180; Β 5° 01,6&#180; Δ (δηλαδή εδώ) είναι διαλείπων με 2 και 1 διαλέιψεις, έχει λευκό και ερυθρό τομέα (φαίνεται και στη δέκατη έκτη διαφάνεια ο κόκκινος τομέας), έχει εστιακό ύψος 38 μέτρα και ονομστική φωτοβολία 17 ναυτικά μίλια το λευκό και 7 ναυτικά μίλια το κόκκινο. Ο λευκός τομέας είναι ορατός από τις διοπτέυσεις από τη θάλασσα από 019° έως 248° και ο ερυθρός από 248° έως 019°, οπότε η φωτογραφία στη διαφάνεια 16 είναι τραβηγμένη από βορειοδυτικά.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο φάρος Vinga στη Σουηδία. Χρήσιμος τόσο στα βαπόρια που κινούνται στο στενό μεταξύ Δανίας και Σουηδίας που ενώνει τη Βόρεια Θάλασσα με τη Βαλτική αλλά και αυτά που θέλουν να προσεγγίσουν στο λιμάνι του Γκέτεμποργκ.

Είναι στη θέση 57° 37,9&#180; Β 11° 36,2&#180; Α (δηλαδή εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων με δύο λευκές αναλαμπές και περίοδο 30 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 45 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 25 ναυτικά μίλια (Αν(2) Λ 45μ 25Μ).

Πατήστε εδώ για να δείτε μια ταινία (είναι 27 Mb και στα σουηδικά όμως, αν μάθετε δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι χρήσιμα το καλοκαίρι να μιλάς για φάρους :Wink: ) με την ιστορία του αξίζει για τις εικόνες του.

Fyrvaktarbostad%20p%c3%a5%2.jpg

Vinga%20fyr.jpg

Πηγή εικόνας και ταινίας :http://www.sjofartsverket.se/

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια που πήγαμε στη Βόρεια Θάλασσα ας δούμε ένα πολύ όμορφο φανάρι (φανό) στο Νορβηγικό λιμάνι του Alesund ή Aalesund, που ανέβασε στη γκάλερυ ο Leo.

Είναι στη θέση 62&#176; 28,47&#180;Β  6&#176; 09.0&#180;Α (δηλαδή εδώ), είναι διαλείπων λευκός με λευκό, ερυθρό και πράσινο τομέα και περίοδο 6 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 8 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία ο λευκός τομέας 10 ναυτικά μίλια, ο κόκκινος 8 ναυτικά μίλια και ο πράσινος 7 ναυτικά μίλια. Από τη διόπτευση από τη θάλασσα 071&#176; έως 093 είναι πράσινος, από τη διόπτευση από τη θάλασσα 093&#176; έως 132&#176; είναι κόκκινος, από τη διόπτευση από τη θάλασσα 132&#176; έως 174&#176; είναι πράσινος, από τη διόπτευση από τη θάλασσα 174&#176; έως 196&#176; είναι κόκκινος, από 196&#176; έως 298&#176; είναι πράσινος και από 298&#176; έως 019&#176; είναι λευκός. Βοηθά τα πλοία να μπουν στο εσωτερικό λιμάνι σε ένα πολύ δύσκολο και στενό πέρασμα.

----------


## Leo

Παναγιώτη συγχαρητήρια. Σωστός και περιεκτικός... Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει γραμμένο κάπου τι σημαίνει ένας φάρος με πολλούς τομείς όπως αυτός εδώ με τρείς, λευκό, πράσινο και κόκκινο. Το λιμάνι του Aalesund είναι η αφετηρία πριν την είδοσο των πλοίων στο Geiranger fjord της Νορβηγίας, ένα από τα ομορφότερα της χώρας αυτής.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ευχαριστώ αν και νομίζω ότι έκανα μισή δουλειά, αφού δεν βρήκα τι επισημαίνει κάθε τομέας. :Sad: 

Το μόνο που βρήκα είναι το παρακάτω απόσπασμα χάρτη όπου φαίνεται ο φάρος στην πάνω δεξιά γωνία, στη βόρεια πλευρά του λιμανιού..
Alesund.jpg
Πηγή η ιστοσελίδα του λιμανιού http://www.alesund.havn.no/


Γενικά οι τομείς με διαφορετικά χρώματα σε ένα φάρο επισημάινουν διαφορετικές περιοχές στη θάλασσα επικίνδυνες ή ασφαλέις. Έτσι ο ναυτικός ξέρει ανάλογα με το χρώμα του φάρου που βλέπει σε ποιο τομέα βρίσκεται οπότε καταλαβάινει αν είναι σε ασφαλή περιοχή ή κοντά σε ναυτιλικούς κινδύνους, αν ακολουθή ασφαλή πορέια ή όχι. Ένα παράδειγμα φ;aρου με τομείς και τη σημασία τους έχουμε στους ελληνικούς φάρους εδώ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο φάρος της Λαντέρνα (La Lanterna, δηλαδή το φανάρι, ο φάρος) πρέπει ν είναι από τους παλιότερους φάρους (αν όχι ο παλιότερος) που χρησιμοποιείται μέχρι σήμερα όπως περίπου και την εποχή που πρωτοφτιάχτηκε. Βοηθά τα πλοία να προσεγγίσουν τo λιμάνι της Γένοβας από 1543 που ολοκληρώθηκε η κατασκευή που βλέπουμε και σήμερα.

Βρίσκεται στη θέση 44&#176; 24,3&#180; Β 8&#176; 54,3&#180; Α (δηλαδή εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων με δύο λευκές αναλαμπές και περίοδο 20 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 117 μέτρα (!) και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 25 ναυτικά μίλια. Στην κορυφή της κατασκευής (με εστιακό ύψος 119 μέτρα) βρίσκεται και ένας διαλέιπων ερυθρός πυρσός με περίοδο 1,5 δευερόλεπτο.
BinServlet.jpglanterna.jpg
Πηγή εικόνων: http://www.porto.genova.it/

----------


## τοξοτης

Καταπληκτικό
Εκτός της λειτουργίας των στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό τους είναι χάρμα αρχιτεκτονικής.
Με αφορμή τον πιο πάνω αναφερόμενο φάρο (έστω και ξένο) καλό θα είναι σε μας να γίνει καλύτερη προσπάθεια συντήρησης των (αναφέρομαι σε παλιούς που είτε έχουν αυτοματοποιηθεί ή που δε λειτουργούν) ,γιατί και αυτοί πιστεύω ότι αποτελούν μέρος της πολιτιστικής μας κληρονομιάς και όχι σε καινούργιους αυτοματοποιημένους.

----------


## Leo

Από το στόμα σου και στων αρμοδιών τα αυτία.... μακάρι να σταματήσουνε αυτές οι αισχρές σηδιροκατασκευές που κοτσάρουνε δίπλα στους ερειπωμένους φάρους. Κοπτόμαστε για την ιστορία και το πολιτσιμό μας, αλλά δεν κάνουμε απολύτως τίποτα για την διάσωση της πολιτιστικής μας κληρονομιάς....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένας φάρος που οδηγεί τα βαπόρια για να φτάσουν στο λιμάνι της Αβάνας στην Κούβα. Ο φάρος στο Castillo del Morro στο κάστρο που χτίστηκε από τους Ισπανούς το 1589.

Βρίσκεται στη θέση 23° 09,0&' Β 82° 21,4' Δ (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ), είναι αναλάμπων με δύο λευκές αναλαμπές και περίοδο 15 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 44 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 25 ναυτικά μίλια.
Castillo_del_morro.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ca..._del_morro.jpg

Havana.jpg
Πηγή αποσπάσματος χάρτη: http://ocsdata.ncd.noaa.gov/BookletC...art_HomeEd.pdf

----------


## Tsikalos

Εδώ ένα πλάνο από ένα φάρο στα μακριά gran Canaria. Έτσι φαίνεται από τη στεριά.Θα βρω και τις υπόλοιπες φώτο από το ταξίδι και θα σας τις ανεβάσω.
Είναι το νοτιότερο σημείο που έχω επισκεφθεί στη ζωή μου. Κι ένα από τα πιο όμορφα...
maspalomas.JPG

----------


## flamingo

Κι ένας όμορφος φάρος με άρωμα Λατινικής Αμερικής. Λίμα, Περού.

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Κι ένας όμορφος φάρος με άρωμα Λατινικής Αμερικής. Λίμα, Περού.


 πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια!

----------


## τοξοτης

> Κι ένας όμορφος φάρος με άρωμα Λατινικής Αμερικής. Λίμα, Περού.


Πράγματι πολύ ωραίος και πρωτότυπος θα έλεγα Φάρος.
Παρ' ότι δεν είμαι ναυτικός πιστεύω ότι οι παλιοί φάροι ασκούν μια ιδιαίτερη γοητεία. Είτε με την αρχιτεκτονική τους είτε με τη σκέψη ότι τα χρόνια εκείνα , που τα βοηθήματα ναυσιπλοΐας σε σχέση με τα σημερινά ήταν ανύπαρκτα , ήταν το <φως -οδηγητής> τόσων και τόσων ναυτικών.
Το φως πιστεύω που περίμενε να δει κάθε ναυτικός τότε και να πει <καλά πάμε>
Έτσι το φαντάζομαι

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έτσι όπως το φαντάζεσαι είναι φίλε τοξότη. Και μάλιστα οι μεγάλοι φάροι (οι "φάροι προσγείωσης" όπως τους γράφουν οι ελληνικοί πλοηγοί που σημάινει ότι επισημαίνουν τα πρόσγεια δηλαδή την προσέγγιση σε κάποιο λιμάνι και για αυτό φαίνονται από μεγάλη απόσταση.
Ο συγκεκριμένος ο φάρος La Marina (Πολεμικό Ναυτικό στα ισπανικά) είναι στη θέση 12° 07,4&#180; Ν 77° 02,4&#180; Δ (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ), είναι λευκός με 2+1 αναλαμπές και περίοδο 15 δευτερόλεπτα (μία αναλαμπή, μία μετά από 1,5 δευτερόλεπτα, μία μετά από 6 δευτερόλεπτα και ο κύκλος ξαναρχίζει μετά από 6 δευτερόλεπτα, προφανώς κάθε αναλαμπή διαρκεί 0,5 δευτερόλεπτα), έχει εστιακό ύψος 108 μέτρα κι ονομαστική φωτοβολία 21 ναυτικά μίλια.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχει βάλει εδώ ο φίλος .voyager το φάρο στο Cabo da Roca το δυτικότερο σημείο της Ευρώπης.

Είναι στη θέση 38° 46.8&#180; Β 9° 29.8&#180; Δ (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων με τέσερις λευκές αναλαμπές και περίοδο 18 δευτερόλεπτα έχει εστιακό ύψος 165 μέτρα (!!!) και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 26 ναυτικά μίλια.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Με αφορμή τον προηγούμενο φάρο ας δούμε ένα σχεδόν στην αντίθετη πλευρά του Ατλαντικού, (270,2° και 3.069 ναυτικά μίλια στην λοξοδρομία, 2998 ναυτικά μίλια στην ορθοδρομία).

Είναι ο φάρος στο Cape May των ΗΠΑ. Είναι στη θέση 38° 55,97' Β 074° 57,62' Δ (κάπου εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 15 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 50 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 24 ναυτικά μίλια.

Οδηγέι τα βαπόρια στον κόλπο του Delaware από το 1859.
Capemay2.jpg
781px-IMG_0562new.jpg
Πηγή εικόνων: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cape_May_Lighthouse
CapeMaychart.jpg
Πηγή αποσπάσματος χάρτη: http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/12214.shtml

----------


## Tsikalos

Ένας φάρος σε μία νησίδα στην είσοδο του uvala Lapad (=όρμος Lapad).

Πίσω του μία παραλία σε έναν πολύ όμοφρο όρμο με πράσινο...

Uvala Lapad_DBV.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Καθως καποιος εισερχεται στον κολπο του Μαρμαρις, θα συναντησει του παρακατω φαρους.

DSC09662.JPG

DSC09690.JPG

DSC09697.JPG

----------


## douzoune

Ένας φάρος στα απέναντι Τουρκικά παράλια και συγκεκριμένα στο στενό Μυτιλήνης-Τουρκίας (αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να είναι απέναντι από τον Μανταμάδο περίπου)
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63629
(τον έβαλα σε αυτό το θέμα μιας και δεν είναι ελληνικός)

----------


## Tsikalos

Πυλώνες είναι αυτές δίπλα στο φάρο;

----------


## douzoune

> Πυλώνες είναι αυτές δίπλα στο φάρο;


Έχω την εντύπωση οτι πρέπει να είναι κάποιο είδος κεραιών....(αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος)

----------


## Tsikalos

Έχεις δίκιο. Κοιτώντας περισσότερο καλά είδα στοιχεία που το επαληθεύουν.
Χαλάνε λίγο την εικόνα....

----------


## Eng

Ο πρώτος φάρος και VTS του νησιωτικου συμπλέγματος Zhoushan Daο, στον δίαυλο για Nigbo νοτια της Shanghai.

DSCI0962.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένας φάρος της Ιρλανδίας είναι ο φάρος στο βράχο του Φάστνετ (Fastnet rock). Είναι στη θέση 51° 23,3&#180; Β 9° 36,1&#180; Δ είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 5 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 49 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 28 ναυτικά μίλια. Έχει RACON που εκπέμπει το γράμμα G(– – •) με εμβέλεια 18 ναυτικά μίλια, ο φάρος ανάβει και την ημέρα όταν δουλεύει η σειρήνα ομίχλης (τέσσερα συρίγματα κάθε λεπτό).

Ήταν το τελευταίο σημέιο που ακτοπλοούσαν τα υπερωκεάνια και με την παράλλαξη του φάρου άρχιζαν οι ορθοδρομίες για το νέο κόσμο μια και τα περισσότερα ξεκινούσαν από το Λίβερπουλ και είχαν έπιαναν στο Κόουβ (Cobh μέχρι το 1922 λεγόταν Queenstown). Αντίστοιχα ήταν το πρώτο σημέιο όταν προσεγγιζαν την Ευρώπη. Όπως φάινεται και στον παρακάτω χάρτη ακόμα και σήμερα από εκέι αρχίζουν ορθοδρομίες του βορείου Ατλαντικού. Ο σημερινός φάρος ολοκληρώθηκε το 1904 στο βράχο διακρίνεται η βάση του παλιότερου που είχε κατασκευαστεί το 1854 και το 1891 αποφασίστηκε 'ότι δεν επαρκούσε για τα την προσέγγιση των υπερωκεανίων που έρχονταν από την Αμερική.


Σήμερα είναι όριο ενός από τους μεγαλύτερους αγώνες ιστιοπλοΐας ανοιχτής θαλάσσης  του Fastnet Race που ξεκινά από την Αγγλία μέχρι το βράχο και επιστροφή στην Αγγλία μετά από 608 ναυτικά μίλια αγώνα.

Fastnet_Carraig_Aonair.jpg

450px-Fastnet_Rock_Lighthouse.jpg
Πηγή: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Ca...:Fastnet_Light

NC+Fastnet+crew+and+Fastnet+rock_JPG.jpeg
Πηγή: http://gallery.rorc.org/v/main-rorc-...ors/?g2_page=1

fastnet.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Εντυπωσιακός!!!

----------


## τοξοτης

Ανέκαθεν οι παλιοί φάροι ήταν εντυπωσιακοί , τόσο για την αρχιτεκτονική τους όσο και για την τοποθεσία που ήταν εγκατεστημένοι.
     Όπως δε είχα γράψει παλαιότερα έτσι και τώρα θα το ξαναγράψω : < οι όποιοι αρμόδιοι ας σώσουν τους εναπομείναντες Ελληνικούς φάρους , αυτά τα έργα τέχνης.>
     Ο Γκουρού των φάρων Παναγιώτης να είναι καλά και να μας τους παρουσιάζει.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια που είδαμε παραπάνω το φάρο στο Fastnet, ας δούμε και τον άλλο φάρο που είναι αρχή και τέλος στις ορθοδρομίες των περισσότερων βαποριών που ταξιδεύουν στο βόριο Ατλαντικό μεταξύ Αμερικής κι Ευρώπης. Αυτός ο φάρος είναι το τελευταίο σημείο για τα βαπόρια που ταξιδεύουν από τη Μάγχη προς το βόρειο Ατλαντικό, έτσι είναι το τελευταίο κομμάτι στεριάς που και το πρώτο που βλέπουν όταν φτάνουν στη Μάγχη. Ταυτόχρονα είναι και το όριο της Αγγλίας. Από το μήκος αυτόυ του φάρου άρχιζε να μετρά οχρόνος για τον άτυπο τίτλο της γαλάζιας ταινίας για το πιο γρήγορο υπερωκεάνιο που ταξίδευε στην Αμερική.

Είναι ο φάρος στο βράχο του Μπίσοπ (Bishop rock) το δυτικότερο σημέιο από τις νησίδες Σκίλι (Scilly islets). Είναι στη θέση 49° 52,3&#180; Β 6° 26,7&#180; Δ (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων με δύο λευκές αναλαμπές και περίοδο 15 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 44 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 24 ναυτικά μίλια. Έχει RACON που εκπέμπει το γράμμα T(–) στις διπτέυσεις από τη θάλασσα από 254° μέχρι 215°με εμβέλεια 18 ναυτικά μίλια . Ο φάρος δεν είναι ορατός από τις διοπτεύσεις από τη θάλασσα 211°-233° και 236°-259° και είναι δεν είναι ορατός κατα διαστήματα στις διοπτεύσεις από 204° έως 211° λόγω των νησίδων.

Bishop_Rock_Lighthouse_SV8006.jpg
Bishop_Rock_Lighthouse_-_Isles_of_Scilly.jpg
Πηγ'η εικόνων: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Ca...ock_Lighthouse

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένας φάρος που γιαπολύ καιρό ήθελα να μάθω που είναι μια και έπεφτα πάων στη φωτογραφία παρακάτω στη σελίδα της αμερικάνικης NGA http://www.nga.mil/portal/site/maritime/ που βρίσκω αρκετές ναυτιλιακές εκδόσεις. Λόγω κάποιας αναβάθμισης σήμερα με έστειλε σε εναλλακτική διεύθυνση που έιχε λεζάντα.

Λοιπόν είναι ο φάρος στο Portland Head στο Maine των ΗΠΑ που οδηγέι τα πλοία στο λιμάνι του Portland.

Είναι στη θέση 43° 37,39' B /70° 12,47' Δ δηλαδή εδώ, είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 4 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 30,78 μέτρα, ονοματική φωτοβολία 24 ναυτικά μίλια. Ανάβει και τη μέρα και υπάρχει και εφεδρικό φώς χαμηλότερης έντασης για την περίπτωση βλάβης. Έχει μπορού ομίχλης που σφυλα κάθε 15 δευτερόλεπτα.

Χαμηλότερα σε εστιακό ύψος 7 μέτρεα υπάρχει ένας φανός κατεύθυνσης  σταθερός με κόκκινο τομέα από τη διόπετευση από τη θάλασσα 271,3° μέχρι 274,3°, λευκό από 274,3° έως  275,8° και πράσινο από  275,8° έως 279,3°. 

Πρέπει να είναι από τους παλιότερους αμερικάνικους φάρους και την κατασκέυή του είχε αναθέσει ο Τζώρτζ Ουάσινγκτον. ¨αναψε για πρώτη φορά το 1791, με λάμπες που έκαιγαν λίπος φάλαινας. Υπάρχει μουσειο στη φαροικία μπορέιτε να δέιτε εδώ http://www.portlandheadlight.com/home.html τη σελίδα του, όπως και σχετική σελίδα της αμερικάνικης ακτοφυλακής http://www.uscg.mil/history/weblighthouses/LHME.asp.
lighthouse.jpg
portlandhead.jpg
Πηγή χάρτη: http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/13292.shtml

----------


## Raptors

Εντυπωσιακοί φάροι πραγματικά!!κατά τη γνώμη μου ομώς αυτοί που ξεχωρίζουν είναι αυτός στην Γένοβα με το ύψος του αλλά και ο άλλος στα Κανάρια νησιά είναι πολυ όμορφος που είναι και σε μια πολύ όμορφη τοποθεσία.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια και αναφέρθηκε ο φάρος στα Κανάρια νησιά που μας έδειξε ο φίλος Tsikalos εδώ ας δούμε μερικά πράγματα για αυτόν.

Είναι ο φάρος στο Maspalomas στο Gran Canaria. Είναι στη θέση 27° 44,0&#180; Β 15° 35,0&#180; Δ (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με σύνθετη δέσμη δέσμη αναλαμπών μία και δύο και περίοδο 13 δευτερόλεπτα, δηλαδή βλέπουμε μία αναλαμπή για ένα δευτερόλεπτο, σκοτεινός για τέσσερα δευτερόλεπτα, μία αναλαμπή για ένα δευτερόλεπτο,  σκοτεινός για δύο δευτερόλεπτα, μία αναλαμπή για ένα  δευτερόλεπτο και σκοτεινός για τέσσερα δευτερόλεπτα,.
Έχει εστιακό ύψος 60 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 19 ναυτικά μίλια. Εδώ http://www.vrcanaries.com/gran-canar...aspaloma_.html μπορέιτε να δείτε πανοραμική άποψη από τη βάση του φάρου.

----------


## DimitrisT

Ο κόκκινος φάρος της μαρίνας του Τσεσμέ
DSCF6802.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

[QUOTE=Παναγιώτης;339123]Μια και αναφέρθηκε ο φάρος στα Κανάρια νησιά που μας έδειξε ο φίλος Tsikalos εδώ ας δούμε μερικά πράγματα για αυτόν.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παναγιώτη. Είναι πολύ ωραίο να μαθαίνεις κι άλλα πράγματα για ένα μέρος που έχεις πάει και σου άρεσε...

----------


## Κουμπαρος

Φάρος στο Κάβο Γκρέκο στο νοτιοανατολικό άκρο της Κύπρου.
(πηγή: η φωτογραφική μου!)

P1000017.JPG

P1000022.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αυτές είναι οι καλύτερες φωτογραφίες Κουμπάρε ...από ένα πλεούμενο την ώρα που παραλλάσει το φάρο!

Ας δούμε και μερικά στοιχεία, είναι στη θέση 34° 57,2&#180; Β 34° 05,0&#180; Α (κάπου εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων, λευκός με περίοδο 15 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 15 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 12 ναυτικά μίλια.

Και υπάρχει και ένα κολπάκι κοντά στο φάρο που μου φαίνεται καλό για μπάνιο από ότι διαβάζω στον αμερικάνικο πιλότο:
Cape Greco (34°57'N., 34°05'E.), the SE extremity of Cyprus,
is the termination of a small peninsula which is connected
to the mainland by a narrow isthmus. A small bay, with rocky
shores and a bottom of sand with patches of weed, lies on the S
side of this isthmus.

----------


## Κουμπαρος

> Και υπάρχει και ένα κολπάκι κοντά στο φάρο που μου φαίνεται καλό για μπάνιο από ότι διαβάζω στον αμερικάνικο πιλότο:
> Cape Greco (34°57'N., 34°05'E.), the SE extremity of Cyprus,
> is the termination of a small peninsula which is connected
> to the mainland by a narrow isthmus. A small bay, with rocky
> shores and a bottom of sand with patches of weed, lies on the S
> side of this isthmus.


Για την ακρίβεια υπάρχουν τρία κολπάκια. Το ένα είναι νότια/δυτικά του κάβου. Το καλοκαίρι επειδή επικρατούν νότιοι, ΝΔ ανέμοι δεν το πολυχρησιμοποιάς. Χειμώνα με ανατολικούς είναι ωραίο για να μείνεις λίγο αρόδο και αν είσαι τολμηρός κάνεις και καμιά βουτιά.
Καβαντζάροντας τον κάβο βρίσκεις πρώτα ένα κολπακι κάτω από το εκκλησάκι των Αγίων Αναργύρων. Ωραίο μεν αλλά δυστυχώς πολύ κοντά στις κεραίες των Γάλλων που βρίσκονται πίσω από τον φάρο. Από την στιγμή που οι κεραίες επηρεάζουν τα όργανα του σκάφους (το windex μου στριφογυρίζει σαν τρελό καβαντζάροντας τον κάβο ακόμα και σε αποσταση ενός μιλίου) φαντάζομαι επηρεάζουν και ...τα μυαλά μας. Πιο ανατολικά βρίσκεις το πολύ πολύ ωραίο κολπάκι με την ονομασία Κόννος. Κόλπος που γεμίζει με πολλά σκάφη το καλοκαίρι, προστατεύει από τους συνήθεις νοτιάδες, ΝΔ (εκτός από κάτι καταβάτες που σου ρίχνει αλλά γενικά οι άγκυρες κρατούν καλά στον αμμώδη βυθό). Οργανωμένη παραλία με άσπρη άμμο, πρασινογάλανα νερά και καφετέρια στα βράχια πάνω από την θάλασσα.
ΥΓ: Εντάξει ο πορτολάνος είναι αλλού αλλά αφού το ανάφερες....

----------


## Κουμπαρος

> Αυτές είναι οι καλύτερες φωτογραφίες Κουμπάρε ...από ένα πλεούμενο την ώρα που παραλλάσει το φάρο!
> .


Λοιπόν αφού μου δίνεις το πράσινο φως θα βάλω ακόμα δύο φωτογραφίες του φάρου στο Κάβο Γάτα, στο 'πόδι' της Κύπρο (θέση 34°33,6&#180;Β, 33°01,4&#180;Α, αναλάμπων, λευκός με περίοδο 5 δευτερόλεπτα, και φωτοβολία 15 ναυτικά μίλια). Είναι στο νοτιότερο άκρο του νησιού κάτω από την χερσόνησο του ακρωτηρίου.
Τον Αύγουστο, περνώντας από εκεί,έβγαλα τις φωτογραφίες ειδικά με σκοπο να τις βάλω στο nautilia. Δυστυχώς λόγω τις καταραμένης ρεστίας που υπήρχε (χαρακτηριστικότατο του 'ποδιού') και επειδή όσο προσπαθούσα να πλησιάσω την ακτή οι κατακόρυφοι γκρεμνοί κάτω από τον φάρο δημιουργούσαν χειρότερο αντιμάμαλο, οι φωτογραφίες είναι από σχετικά μακριά και δεν βγήκαν καλές. Έκανα ότι μπορούσα! Δεν είχα σκοπό να τις προβάλω αλλά τέλωσπαντων.


Και κάτι από το internet:
Από τη Βικιπαίδεια, την ελεύθερη εγκυκλοπαίδεια


 
Η περιοχή του Ακρωτηρίου, το Κάβο Γάτα κάτω δεξιά.


Το *Κάβο Γάτα* είναι ακρωτήριο της Κύπρου, είναι το νότιο ανατολικό σύνορο του κόλπου του Ακρωτηρίου. Βρίσκετε στη βάση του Ακρωτηρίου στην Επαρχία Λεμεσού. Είναι το νοτιοανατολικό σημείο της Ευρώπης, βρίσκεται 14 πρώτα λεπτά της μοίρας ή 25 χιλιόμετρα νοτιότερα από το ακρωτήριο Τρυπητή της Γαύδου[1].
Η ονομασία του ακρωτηρίου προέρχεται από το κοντινό μοναστήρι του Αγίου Νικολάου. Όπως μας λέει ο Γιώργος Σεφέρης[2] , ιστορία που άκουσε από κάποιον μοναχό όταν πέρασε από εκεί το 1952. Κάποτε έπεσε ανομβρία στο νησί για πολλά χρόνια και γέμισε ο τόπος φίδια, τότε οι μοναχοί ανέθρεψαν γάτες και κάθε μέρα το χάραμα αλλά και το βράδυ τις έστελναν έξω από το μοναστήρι να κυνηγήσουν τα φίδια. Η μάχη αυτή των φιδιών με τις γάτες κράτησε χρόνια, στο τέλος εξολόθρευαν τα φίδια αλλά και οι ίδιες χάθηκαν αφού δεν άντεξαν το δηλητήριο. ¶λλη παράδοση αναφέρει ότι τις γάτες τις έφερε η Αγία Ελένη[3]

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 111164

P1000096.JPG

P1000098.JPG

----------


## erwdios

Η τεχνολογία έχει μπει για τα καλά στις ζωές όλων μας, ωστόσο από την εξέλιξη αυτή δε λείπουν και οι αρνητικές πλευρές.

«Θύματα», λοιπόν, των GPS είναι οι φάροι που για πολλά χρόνια δείχνουν το δρόμο στους ναυτικούς μας.
Το GPS και τα σύγχρονα συστήματα ναυσιπλοΐας απειλούν τους φάρους εξαφάνιση. 

«Κι όμως είναι αλήθεια», δήλωνε προ ημερών στο CNN ο Πίτερ Γουίλιαμς, μέλος της Παγκόσμιας Εταιρείας Φάρων. «Από την οικονομική κρίση δεν εξαιρείται τίποτα. Τα κονδύλια για τη συντήρηση των ιστορικών κτιρίων μειώνονται συνεχώς. Πολλοί από τους φάρους που υπάρχουν σήμερα είναι καταδικασμένοι να εξαφανιστούν». 

Απο αυτή τη μοίρα δεν θα ξεφύγουν πολλοί «διάσημοι» φάροι: από τον φάρο του Μοντόκ στη Νέα Υόρκη, στη σκιά του οποίου έσπερνε τον πανικό ο κινηματογραφικός καρχαρίας, έως τον Φάστνετ, τον φάρο στα ανοικτά των ακτών της Ιρλανδίας, που αποτελούσε για τους ναυτικούς πιο αξιόπιστο σημείο αναφοράς και από πυξίδα, ή τον Κάπο Χορν στο νοτιότερο άκρο της Λατινικής Αμερικής. Οι φάροι χαρακτηρίζουν τοπία, έχουν αρχιτεκτονική αξία, αποτελούν ένα από τα πιο σημαντικά εργαλεία της ναυσιπλοΐας. 

Η δορυφορική τεχνολογία και τo GPS θέτουν τους φάρους σε αχρηστία επιταχύνοντας την παρακμή τους. Ή μήπως δεν είναι έτσι; «Είναι τρέλα να το σκεφτόμαστε και μόνο», δηλώνει στην «Κοριέρε ντέλα Σέρα» ο Τζοβάνι Σολντίνι, ένας από τους πιο γνωστούς μοναχικούς θαλασσοπόρους στην Ιταλία. «Το GPS μπορεί να τεθεί για διάφορους λόγους εκτός λειτουργίας. Μπορεί να χαλάσει, χρειάζεται καλή συντήρηση και έχει περιθώριο λάθους ενός μιλίου. Ο φάρος δεν κάνει ποτέ λάθος», επισημαίνει. Ειδικοί τονίζουν στην ιταλική εφημερίδα ότι το φωτεινό σήμα, ορατό από δεκάδες μίλια, είναι ζωτικής σημασίας για τη ναυσιπλοΐα. Η τεχνολογία δεν προσφέρει μόνο πλεονεκτήματα αλλά και ψευδείς βεβαιότητες. Τα σύγχρονα συστήματα ναυσιπλοΐας δεν εμπόδισαν κάποια πλοία να καταλήξουν στα βράχια, πολλές φορές με καταστροφικά αποτελέσματα. Ακόμη και τα ιστιοπλοϊκά αναψυχής είναι εφοδιασμένα με χαρτογραφικές συσκευές ακριβείας. Οπως και οποιοδήποτε εργαλείο όμως, μπορεί να χαλάσουν, ενώ οι καιρικές συνθήκες μπορεί να καταστήσουν δύσκολη τη χρήση τους. 

Ο Φάρος προσφέρει κάτι ανεκτίμητο: σιγουριά σε αυτούς που ταξιδεύουν στη θάλασσα. «Τα αεροπλάνα μπορούν να προσγειωθούν πλέον ακολουθώντας τα δεδομένα του υπολογιστή», αναφέρει ο Τζοβάνι Σολντίνι κάνοντας έναν εύστοχο παραλληλισμό. «Αλλά κανένας δεν σκέφτηκε να σβήσει τα φώτα στους αεροδιάδρομους για να κάνει οικονομία στην κατανάλωση του ηλεκτρικού». 

πηγή: www.zougla.gr

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια που είναι απόκριες ας δούμε ένα φάρο στην προσέγγιση του λιμανιού με το πιο διάσημο καρναβάλι του κόσμου. Είναι ο φάρος στο νησί Rasa (Ilha Rasa) στην προσέγγιση του Rio de Janeiro.

Είναι στο 23° 03,8' Ν 43° 08,7' Δ (εδώ), είναι εναλλασσόμενος δηλαδή δείχενει εναλλασσόμενα αναλαμπές διαφορετικού χρώματος με δύο λευκές και μία ερυθρά αναλαμπή και περίοδο 15 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 101 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 51 μίλια η λευκή αναλαμπή και 45 μίλια η κόκκινη.
Farol_da_Ilha_Rasa-01.jpg
Πηγή
FarolIlhaRasa_noite.jpg
Πηγή
Rasa.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε ένα φάρο στις Βαλεαρίδες που τράβηξε την προσοχή σε μια ταινία που είδα κι έχει γυριστεί εκεί. Είναι στο νησί Formentera νότια της Ίμπιζας, στον κάβο Barbaria ή Berberia,στη θέση 38° 38.4' Β 001° 23.3' Α (κάπου εδώ). Είναι αναλάμπων με δύο λευκές αναλαπές και περίοδο 15 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 78 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 18 ναυτικά μίλια, είναι ορατός από τη θάλασσα από τις διοπτέυσεις από τη θάλασσα από 234° έως 171°.
800px-Far_d%27es_cap_de_Barbaria_01.JPG
Πηγή:http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fitxer:...arbaria_01.JPG
20100520094045_213653.jpg
Πηγή: http://www.formentera.es
faro1168905149.jpg
Πηγή: http://www.portsdebalears.com/

----------


## japetus

Μια παλιά εικόνα, δείτε την σαν ένα μικρό κουϊζάκι....
Φίλος από Βουλγαρία μου έστειλε την παρακάτω φωτογραφία που είχε τραβήξει ο πατέρας του τη δεκαετία του 40 κάπου στα Βαλκάνια, πεπεισμένος πως πρόκειται για κάποιο μέρος στην Ελλάδα μια και είχε βρεθεί λόγω εργασίας εκείνη την εποχή για καιρό εδώ.
Εγώ πάλι, κρίνοντας από τον προσανατολισμό -μάλλον ανατολικό λιμάνι- και τους σταυρούς στους φάρους που μάλιστα φέρουν διπλό οριζόντιο τμήμα (όπως οι σλάβικοι), πιθανολογώ ότι είναι από Βουλγαρία..
Έχει κανείς από εσάς κάποια ιδέα; Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε περιπτώσεις σταυρών πάνω σε φάρους;

316928_10151375472173938_1583021330_n.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν πρέπει να είναι σταυροί αλλά ανεμοδείκτες όπως έχουν πολλοί φάροι στην Ελλάδα όπως αυτοί εδώ

----------


## japetus

Έχεις δίκιο, μοιάζουν για ανεμοδείκτες...

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό το λιμάνι δέν ειναι ελληνικό

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να είναι το Μπουργκάς (Burgas); Βρήκα στη σελόδα του λιμανιού *εδώ* την παρακάτω παλιά φωτογραφία του λιμανιού:
Old_photo_1.jpg
Μοιάζουν οι μόλοι. Επίσης βρήκα *εδώ* μια φωτογραφία που δειχνει στο μπουργκας ένα φάρο που του μοιάζει.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε ένα φάρο της Μεσογείο ο φαρος που οδηγεί τα βαπόρια στο λιμάνι του Λιβόρνου.

Είναι στο 43° 32,5' Β 10° 17,7' Α, είναι αναλάμπων με τέσσερις λευκές αναλαμπές κάθε 20 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 51 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 24 ναυτικά μίλια, έχει RACON που εκπέμπει στο ραντάρ το γράμμα L (• – • •) κάθε 30 δευτερόλεπτα.
2.jpgΠηγή
Pub131bk[1]-97.jpgΠηγή πλοηγός αμερικάνικης υδρογραφικής

Επισημαίνεται με κύκλο στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα χάρτη
Livornoch.jpgΠηγή αποσπάσματος

----------


## SteliosK

Ευχαριστούμε Παναγιώτη για τις πληροφορίες
Πάμε να δούμε ακόμα έναν φάρο  στο νησι Vulcano  βόρεια της Σικελίας.
Βρίσκεται σε στίγμα 38° 22' Β 014° 59'5 Α 
Είναι αναλάμπων, κανει 4 αναλαμπές κάθε 20 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 35 μέτρα και φωτοβολία 16 ναυτικά. μίλια

DSC_0049.jpg
Παρακάτω η θέση του στο χάρτη
vulcano.png

----------


## τοξοτης

Ψάχνοντας έπεσα τυχαία πάνω στον πιο κάτω Φάρο. Ειμαι σίγουρος ότι κάτι θα ξέρει ο Παναγιώτης γι αυτόν.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Allgau-03.jpg

----------


## japetus

Η είσοδος του λιμανιού του Lindau στη Βαυαρία.. Λίμνη Κοστάντζας (ή Bodensee για τους Γερμανούς)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο φάρος στον κάβο Lizard στο νοτιοδυτικότερο σημειο της Αγγλίας. Είναι στο στίγμα 49° 57,6&#180; Β 5° 12,1&#180; Δ, είναι αναλάμπων λευκός, με περίοδο τρία δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 70 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 26 ναυτικά μίλια. Έχει μπουρού ομίχλης με τρία σφυρίγματα καθε 30 δευτερόλεπτα και σταθμό DGPS δηλαδή σταθμό με γνωστές συντεταγμένες ώστε να διορθώνονται τα στίγματα που λαμβάνονται μέσω GPS.
300462d279b178f89c180d7bf622acce.jpg713d0831d9be491343f3c9b6e7e440b8.jpg Πηγή
lizard-at-night-from-housel-bay.jpgΠηγή
ChannelLS5.jpgΔιακρίνεται στην αριστερή μερια του αποσπάσματος χάρτη

Τις εποχές πρίν το GPS ο φάρος αυτός ήταν το τελευταίο σημειο της στεριας που έβλεπαν τα πλοία που κατευθύνονταν από τη Μάγχη προς νότια και από εκεί άρχιζαν τις αναμετρήσεις, όπως βλέπουμε στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα από ημερολόγιο πλοίου που έκανε το 1776 το ταξίδι από Αγγλία στη Μαδέρα. Στο ημερολόγιο αναφέρεται σαν Λιτζάρδ.
log.jpg Πηγή

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος βρίσκεται στη λίμνη Μίσιγκαν στις Η.Π.Α. βόρεια από το λιμάνι του Σικάγο, στην είσοδο του ποταμού Σικάγο. Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 41° 53,2'Β 87° 35,3'Δ. Κατασκευάστηκε για την Παγκόσμια έκθεση του Σικάγο το 1893 και μετακινήθηκε στη σημερινή του θέση το 1919. Είναι αναλάμπων ερυθρός με περίοδο 5 δευτερόλεπτα, το εστιακό ύψος είναι 25μ. και η ονομαστική φωτοβολία 14ν.μ. Έχει μπουρού ομίχλης με δύο σφυρίγματα κάθε 30 δευτερόλεπτα (2 δευτερόλεπτα το κάθε σφύριγμα) που λειτουργεί από τον Απρίλιο μέχρι το Δεκέμβριο.

100_7993.jpg

----------


## Κουμπαρος

Δύο φάροι που είχα την τύχη να καβαντζάρω και να φωτογραφίσω από ένα πρόσφατο ταξίδι που έκανα.

Αριστερά φάρος Torre de Hercules (πύργος του Ηρακλή), λίγο έξω από την La Coruna της Ισπανίας. Είναι ο μοναδικός ρωμαϊκός φάρος που λειτουργεί ακόμη και κατέχει τον τίτλο του «παλαιότερου ενεργού φάρου στον κόσμο».

Δεξιά ο φάρος στο ακρωτηρι St. Vicente. Το νοτιοδυτικο ακρο της Ευρωπης

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δουμε και τα χαρακτηριστικά των φάρων που μας έδειξε ο Κουμπάρος

Ο φάρος Torre de Hercules είναι στο στίγμα 43° 23,156' Β 08° 24,393' Δ, είναι αναλάμπων με τέσσερις λευκές αναλαμπές και περίοδο 20 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 106μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 23ναυτικά μίλια.

Ο φάροςστον κάβο St Vincent έιναι στο στίγμα 37° 01,3' Β 8° 59,7' Δ, είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 5 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 86 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 32 ναυτικά μίλια.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

ΒΓρήκα στο Facebook αυτή τη φωτογραφία που δέιχνει το εκπαιδευτικό  της Αμερικάνικης Ακτοφυλακής (U.S Coast Guard) το USCG Eagle να ετοιμάζεται να παραλάξει το φάρο στο New London Ledge.
11269521_778810182234941_252511386681376682_n.jpgΠηγή
Με αφορμή τη φωτογραφία ας δούμε μερικά  πράγματα για το φάρο της φωτογραφίας. Ο φάρος στο New London Ledge είναι στο στίγμα 41° 18,35' Β 072° 04,65' Δ, είναι αναλάμπων με τρεις λευκές αναλαμπές και μια κόκκινη αναλαμπή και περίοδο τριάντα δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 18 μέτρα, ονομαστική φωτοβολία 17 μίλια η λευκή αναλαμπή και 14 η κόκκινη. Από το 1909 οδηγεί τα βαπόρια στο λιμάνι του New London και όπως βλέπουμε στο χάρτη δείχνει την πορεία για το δίαυλο.
NewLondonLedge.jpgΠηγήNewLondonLedge[1].jpgΠηγή

Μπορούμε να δούμε το εσωτερικό του στο παρακάτω βίντεο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε παρακάτω μια εκπειδευτική ταινία του Αμερικάνικου Ναυτικού από το 1943 για το πώς ένας ναυτικός μπορεί να βρει το στίγμα του με τους φάρους και να φτάσει με ασφάλεια στο λιμάνι.



Και σήμερα μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει ακριβώς το ίδιο. Σήμερα μπορεί να δει τους φάρους που έχουν RACON στο ραντάρ και να κάνει πολλά από αυτά που βλέπουμε στην ταινία με το ραντάρ από μεγαλύτερη απόσταση.

Ας δούμε τους φάρους σήμερα.
Ο φάρος στο Hog Island που παραλάσουν στην αρχή δεν υπάρχει πια  κατεδαφίστηκε το 1948 και το οπτοκό του τώρα πια είναι στο λιμάνι του Πόρτσμουθ.
fresnlseabord.jpgΠηγή

Οι άλλοι δύο φάροι βοηθούν τη ναυσιπλοΐα και σήμερα
12221.jpgΠηγή

Ο φάρος στο Cape Charles (τον έχω σημειώσει με 1 στο χάρτη παραπάνω) είναι στο στίγμα 37° 07,38' Β 075° 54,39' Δ, είναι αναλάμπων λευκός, με περίοδο 5 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 55 μέτρα (180 πόδια όπως βλέπουμε στο βίντεο) και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 18 ναυτικά μίλια. Έχει κατασκευαστεί το 1890.
CapeCharles.jpgΠηγή

Ο φάρος στο Cape Henry είναι στο στίγμα 36° 55,58' Β 076° 0,43' Δ, είναι μορσικός και σχηματιζει με τις λευκές αναλαμπές του το γράμμα U στον κώδικα  μορς (.._) με περίοδο 20 δευτερόλεπτα, όμως έχει και ένα κόκκινο τομέα μεταξύ των διοπτέυσεων από τη θάλασσα 154°~233° που δειχενι τα ρηχά, έχει εστιακό ύψος 50 μέτρα (164 πόδια όπως είδαμε), ονομαστική φωτοβολία ο λευκό τομέας 17 ναυτικά μίλια και ο κόκκινος 15 μίλια. Κατασκευάστηκε το 1881 και δίπλα του υπάρχει ο παλιότερος πέτρινος φάρος που λειτουργούσε μέχρι να κατασκευαστεί.
Cape%20Henry.jpg411d0acd300f6b4f11f63e463d5f5960.jpg Πηγή

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Άλλη μια φωτογραφία που είδα στο facebook με ένα όμοεφο φάρο. 
11813412_963389397033918_5336019273875619311_n.jpgΠηγή
Είναι ο φάρος στον κάβο Lista της Νορβηγίας. Είναι στο στίγμα 58° 06,6' Β 006° 34,1' Α (κάπου *εδώ*) τον βλέπουμε να σημειώνεται στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα χάρτη.
Lista.jpg
Όπως βλέπουμε και στο χάρτη είναι αναλάμπων λευκός, με περίοδο τέσσερα δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 39 μέτρα και έχει ονομαστική φωτοβολία 17 ναυτικά μίλια. Έχει Racon ου εκπέμπει το γράμμα G του κώδικά μορς (--.).

Όπως μπορούμε να δούμε *εδώ* οι φαροικίες του χρησιμοποιούνται για εκθέσεις, ορνιθολογικές μελέτες αλλά μπορέι αν μείναι και κάποιος.

----------


## sv1xv

Δυο ενδιαφέροντα θεματικά χαρτογραφικά sites:

https://geodienst.github.io/lighthousemap/ 

Kights at Sea: Ένα πολύ εντυπωσιακό site με τις θέσεις και τις αναλαμπές των φάρων διεθνώς.

https://imgur.com/dPtq8Jn

Lighthouses of the World: Graphic με όλους τους φάρους παγκοσμίως σε υπόβαθρο OpenSteetMap (OSM)

----------

